# seals



## kreil45 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello everyone. In our fleet we have some back up trucks that do not get used much. I try to keep them stocked but, there are some who like to take supplies on of it instead on put in an order. Does any one have an idea on sealing the it? That way I know if things have been taken off of it or not. Locking it does not work because they just unlock it.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, nothing wrong with sealing them. That's certainly a fine idea for equipment that is only infrequently used. You just have to make sure you recheck and restock if often enough to replace expiring drugs and equipment. 

You could also supply extra supplies somewhere in the station meant to restock used equipment. Having a conversation with the crews and explaining how difficult it is to keep the reserve trucks stocked and asking them to refrain from taking that equipment would probably go a long way too.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 18, 2015)

Our trucks go up to HQ every 6-8 weeks for PM and standardization. When the logistics tech and the fleet guys finish with it and put it back into Operations they seal all the bags, shrink wrap every container in the cabinets and seal the cabinets signing every tag. They sit in HQ as response ready spares until they're rotated back and the crew receiving it doesn't need to hang out at HQ doing a vehicle check.

Here's the problem: our organization is big. 450 Paramedics and about 100 support staff and management. Getting a message through to Logistics about the difference between a stocked truck and one actually ready to respond isn't always easy. For example, logistics puts the suction unit, tubing, etc. in the bag sealed and disassembled. I keep mine assembled and ready to go. Just make sure you're on the same page as the folks that will seal the truck up.


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 19, 2015)

I am always in the same truck with the same partner, but I share it with other people on the other shifts. 


I tag all the cabinets, jump bag, etc with numerical zip-tie style tags. I tag every compartment of the jump bag, intubation kit, literally everything. I write all my numbers down, and the next time I'm on I go through and compare tag numbers. If it's the same, I know everything is there. If it's a different tag, I open it and re-check. Often, stuff is missing because someone used something,didn't re-stock for whatever reason, and put a tag back on to appease me. I'm really the only person that does it, but I just like knowing where everything is. I go through every thing again at the end of every month to look at expiration dates.


----------

